# Seventeenth Century, or Today?



## toddpedlar (May 5, 2009)

John Flavel on an age-old challenge for Christians:

"They that never felt the real influences of religion upon their own souls, will not believe that others do feel them. *Serious piety is become the ludicrous subject with which the wanton wits of this atheistical world sport themselves.*" (p. 583, volume 5, Works of John Flavel)


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 6, 2009)

I'm always amused -- and sobered -- when I see writers from hundreds of years ago speak of 'this godless age' and the like.


----------

